# Post you family (urban, XC, DH, FR, 4X, BMX)



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Post your BMX, XC, DH, FR, 4X or urban rig all here!!!

This just any standard show off thread.

Start showing off!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ive only got 3 rides - my STP, a shitty bmx, and a fully sick street craze-scooter

pics tomorrow maybe if im not too lazy


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

dammit double post :madman:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ok dude I'll be patient...double post? hehe =)


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

all my urban/dj steeds in there different forums


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ok dude how many bikes do you have??? hehe... how dyou afford 3 different frames???


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

i only see two bikes....
look closely

nice bikes though


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Eh, don't have pictures of the others.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i only have one bike. i had those other 2 bikes in the past just shows the differences in build as when i was runing them with 24s to running the planet x with 26s to my current ride on the NS suburban


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

d_m_b said:


> i only see two bikes....
> look closely
> 
> nice bikes though


three, but nice try.


----------



## nickj6 (Sep 3, 2007)

my pos bmx bike that gets me around campus...










and my cross country bike


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

damn will!!!!!!
nice!!!!


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

Sweet a haro t bone. My first custom bike was a haro t bone prime. the cracked frame is still hanging in the garage


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

hehehe. Will? 5 bikes? I gotta vomit =). Nice BMX too...I actually haven't seen one with a toptube so thick. =)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't have all of those bikes anymore, sold some of them. I still have a bunch though... If there are two half-finished bikes, does that count as one whole one?

I get new bikes a lot... And a lot of cars... always have a project to keep me occupied.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

haha kona coiler w/ hookworms


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Has anybody ever told you that you're a dumb-dumb?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

No, i was merely stating my opinion on your bike which is what this thread is for... is it not?


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

i stand corrected


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah dude projects are fun =)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you know any of the background or other information on the bike? Or how about how the bike was ridden? I built that bike before there was the Cowan DS, Howler, BottleRocket, Double, SXT, or any of the other slopestyle or short travel rigs. I guarantee that even with those heavy ass tires I could tear **** up on that bike. As if tires are hard to change anyways... Tires were on there because they were FREE. I only had 7 sets of 24 inch tires...

Moron. That's my opinion. All you do is spew out regurgitated crap, often times wrong.

There. Have some knobs.









Found a picture of the old Kink too...








Kink Pre-make over


----------



## nickj6 (Sep 3, 2007)

boyfromthelak said:


> Sweet a haro t bone. My first custom bike was a haro t bone prime. the cracked frame is still hanging in the garage


Ouch! My frame has held up pretty well considering how much abuse it's gone through, rest of the components, not so much.. :nonod:


-.---.- said:


> Nice BMX too...I actually haven't seen one with a toptube so thick. =)


Thanks, one of the reasons I bought it was because of the unique look. This was like 7 years ago haha.


boyfromthelak said:


>


Please tell me where you got that seat from!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Do you know any of the background or other information on the bike? Or how about how the bike was ridden? I built that bike before there was the Cowan DS, Howler, BottleRocket, Double, SXT, or any of the other slopestyle or short travel rigs. I guarantee that even with those heavy ass tires I could tear **** up on that bike. As if tires are hard to change anyways... Tires were on there because they were FREE. I only had 7 sets of 24 inch tires...
> 
> Moron. That's my opinion. All you do is spew out regurgitated crap, often times wrong.
> 
> ...


ok then sorry for doubting your almighty wisdom... (not sarcastic)


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i only have 1 bike, but those are other things that i ride

second pic is my longboard, and third pic is my freebord, fourth shows the S2's :thumbsup:


----------



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

thread jack
sector nine succkss
well i mean i have one and i wish i never bought one
but
get a better board maybe a loaded


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

will, your a riot.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I do what I can?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

the leopard seat was an old powerlite race saddle recover with some fabric from walmart. it was like 6.99 a yard or something


----------



## nickj6 (Sep 3, 2007)

badass!!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

hehe looks pimp that seat hehehe. Oh yeah Sector9 kicks ass.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

My 2003 Echo Pure trials bike.

Chris king rear hub on a dx32
Brisa bars and stem
Middleburn pro trials cranks


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

very nice bike toyota!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

My Trials Bike

06 Czar Ivan
Echo Cranks
FSA headset
Echo rim on surly hub
White Industries FW
Halo SAS front wheel
Zoo bars
BB7 front brake w/ Danger Boy Mech. Lever
Magura HS-33 rear
BulletProof BMX pedals- now running VP pedals


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Family photo huh? OK here you go:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

dude you know exactly what I mean. Don't be stupid.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

AW_ said:


> Family photo huh? OK here you go:


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

Curtlo--singletrack killer, but the hills are too steep here,only commuter duty now
Turner--3000' of climbing & 50km today! Nothing better that an epic ride
Nemesis Project--built for slalom/4X, manuals like no other


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Gamut guide on the Nemesis looks a bit funky. Set up seems to be a hair off... Should probably rotate the boomerang a bit so that the top roller isn't pressing down on the chain, and so the bottom roller does put tension on the chain.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

nice dude...are you using those gears and the front brake?


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> nice dude...are you using those gears and the front brake?


considering it says its built for 4x and slalom, I would imagine he is.


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The Gamut guide on the Nemesis looks a bit funky. Set up seems to be a hair off... Should probably rotate the boomerang a bit so that the top roller isn't pressing down on the chain, and so the bottom roller does put tension on the chain.


 Good eye Will. The Nemesis is rather new and the BB mount guide worked a little loose on the one good session I've put in on it. Thanks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

What's that beauty weigh in at? What rims are you running?


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What's that beauty weigh in at? What rims are you running?


 I have't weighed a bike in years, but it is probally in the low~mid 30's. The wheels are destickered Sun Singletracks.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

*My Stable*

As Promised...

My Pride and JOY ESS TEE PEE










Shitty BMX w/freecoaster hub (cost = 15$0


















and my hardcore skooter.

scootering actually makes you better at your bike!!!!

yesterday i landed my Fist 180... yay!!!


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

There are three of them...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> As Promised...
> 
> My Pride and JOY ESS TEE PEE
> 
> Shitty BMX w/freecoaster hub (cost = 15$0


Why bother keeping your granny gear?

That's no BMX... kid's bike...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

minus9 said:


> There are three of them...


are you the one trying to sell the yaabaa on OTN?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

still more from the past, more to come in the future.... more photos than I care to post for now.

little project I've been working on from the frame up. '57 HD XL sportster, first year they were ever made.








I like wheels.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

A Grove said:


> are you the one trying to sell the yaabaa on OTN?


Nope, that is Dave. I am keeping mine


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

its not meant too be a good BMX... it was $15 at cashies

its fun to trash though... Ghosties


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh yeah....

the granny gears just on there because i cant be bothered taking it off... i need a crank puller


----------

